# Applying onshore partner migration subclass 820 while on visitor visa subclass 600



## MahmudHasan (Nov 23, 2015)

Hello everyone,

I am an Australian PR. I got married recently and my wife lives outside of Australia. I need a few suggestions from you before we decide on applying for an onshore or offshore partner visa. My wife already has a visitor visa (class FA, subclass 600, Business visitor stream) which is valid from 1st of August, 2016 to 1st of August, 2017 and each time the visa lets her stay in Australia for three months. The conditions on her visa are 8115 (Business visitor activity) and 8201 ( maximum 3 months study), which does not let her work in Australia. We are planning that she will come to Australia on her business visitor visa on 1st of February, 2017 and apply for onshore partner migration visa subclass 820. Now my queries are:

1. Can she apply for subclass 820 while having a subclass 600 visa which does not have a no further stay condition? 
2. Is it better to do an onshore or an offshore application? Is there any risk involved with an onshore application?
3. If she can apply onshore, when will her bridging visa BVA will kick in? is it 3 months from 1st of February (her arrival date in Sydney) or 1st of August (end of her visa validity)? 
4. Will she be able to work during her bridging visa? As I am covered by a PhD scholarship for a single person and occupied with my research work, it is very crucial that she is permitted to work to support herself.

Your kind response will be much appreciated.


----------



## Maggie-May24 (May 19, 2015)

1. Yes she can
2. Many people prefer to lodge online since she'd get a bridging visa which lets her remain in Australia while the visa is being granted. Once she lodges the 820 application, she can take the acknowledgement letter to apply for Medicare.
3. She can work on the bridging visa. The bridging visa would come into effect as soon as she remains beyond a 3-month visit.


----------



## MahmudHasan (Nov 23, 2015)

Maggie-May24 said:


> 1. Yes she can
> 2. Many people prefer to lodge online since she'd get a bridging visa which lets her remain in Australia while the visa is being granted. Once she lodges the 820 application, she can take the acknowledgement letter to apply for Medicare.
> 3. She can work on the bridging visa. The bridging visa would come into effect as soon as she remains beyond a 3-month visit.


thanks a lot...


----------



## shanish (Mar 21, 2014)

Hi,

I am in a somewhat similar condition. 

I am living in Melbourne on a 190 Permanent Resident Visa. I intend to apply for my wife and kids as they were not initially included in 190 visa application with me . As such, processing times for partner category visas (820, 801 & 309, 100) is close to 2 years, as shown on immigration website. 

What visa should i apply so that my family could join me as soon as possible ? 

I am thinking of moving my family on a Visitor visa and then apply for a onshore partner category visa (820,801). My first question is , is that possible ?

Secondly, In that case ,when would birding visa A kick in?. Immediately after applying or after expiry of visitor visa ? 

Thirdly, would we be able to claim centrelink/child care benefits on bridging visa ? ( I myself have been in Australia for less than 2 years however certain benefits like Family tax benefit, child care benefit, child care rebate etc do not have a wait period, if your family is on a permanent visa. My precise question is, on bridging visa, would my family be entitled to these benefits ?)

I shall be grateful for your reply.


----------



## moymoy_palaboy (Dec 9, 2017)

shanish said:


> Hi,
> 
> I am in a somewhat similar condition.
> 
> ...


1.) Partner Visa 820
2.) Yes, after the expiration of the visitor visa.
3.) Once bridging visa is active, you can claim for medicare.


----------



## girlaussie (Nov 21, 2012)

It's highly unlikely that your family will get visit visa without 8503 - No Further Stay condition. Your best bet is to go for 309/100 visa and then apply for visitor visa. Partner Visa 309/100 is 2 stage and the timeline is 15-18 months. 

Girl Aussie 



shanish said:


> Hi,
> 
> I am in a somewhat similar condition.
> 
> ...


----------



## shanish (Mar 21, 2014)

Hi

Thanks @girlaussie. Helps and clarifies a lot.


----------



## shanish (Mar 21, 2014)

Thanks for your reply @moymoy_palaboy


----------



## sam1767 (Nov 3, 2013)

girlaussie said:


> It's highly unlikely that your family will get visit visa without 8503 - No Further Stay condition. Your best bet is to go for 309/100 visa and then apply for visitor visa. Partner Visa 309/100 is 2 stage and the timeline is 15-18 months.
> 
> Girl Aussie


Hi I am from India and my wife plans to visit me on tourist visa. I dont have kids but can we do onshore partner migration. I am a permanent resident of Australia ?


----------



## spp104040 (Sep 15, 2018)

*Wife Visit Visa (sub class 600) got refused*



Maggie-May24 said:


> 1. Yes she can
> 2. Many people prefer to lodge online since she'd get a bridging visa which lets her remain in Australia while the visa is being granted. Once she lodges the 820 application, she can take the acknowledgement letter to apply for Medicare.
> 3. She can work on the bridging visa. The bridging visa would come into effect as soon as she remains beyond a 3-month visit.


Hi,

I am a PR holder and have applied for Visit Visa (sub class 600) for my wife and it got refused. Reason being unsatisfied on clause 600.211. 

What is the best approach for me to get my wife here..

Apply for 309 and then apply for visit visa (sub class 600) again..? if so, what are the defending comments i should mention for refused visa. ?

Please help..

Thanks a lot in advance.


----------



## nayabzafar (Mar 4, 2017)

hi can you update us about the outcome. 
i have a similar situation, i am planning to apply for visa visa and then onshore spouse visa. 
thanks.


----------

